# Jada's Sorority and Fish and new Kitten Journal



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I will cover little of most of my pets. It's been an experience with starting my sorority and teaching a new kitten manners all in the same week. For now I will talk about the sorority. FYI I tend to skip words and letters when I write I've been like that since I was a child. I try to catch it but sometimes I miss things. Thanks for understanding.

My sorority has been up for about a week. It was a little over two month undertaking of getting my 29 gallon NPT tank ready, finding all my girls,snails, and quarantines and generally just learning things I needed to know.
The biggest challenge has been getting plants to grow. Being optimistic and a gardener I figured I would be successful but some plants failed some others are doing well. There's lots of $$ for a novice to find out what works and the grow out time takes awhile. I still supplemented my live plants with silks and later some plastics. The fish are worth it but doing gallon water changes for 18 fish every three days starts to get tiring. Id did it. Plus I have 14 males and 2 females that won't go in the sorority. It gave just a taste of what it must be like to be like for a breeder on very small scale. My first occupants were Malaysian trumphet snails and later Eureka my Mystery snail (she is big!) I think the snails adding their "fertilizer" is when I saw progress with my plant. I avoid adding plant fertilizer and I had read it spurs algae growth.




Sideview I don't have all my hardscape in. It still needs some prep.



This is Eureka I wish I could caught the whole scene of her on this Moss ball it was neat. She is neat to watch and I'd suggest a mystery snail for any large tank.

http://youtu.be/Wn4TiVWzmfQ

Next I will post some of my girls where I have individual pics and some group photos. They came from petstores, I found an EE plakat at Walmar that I could not resist and some were from Goldfishies some free fish he needed homes for plus I one I bought, and 7 were from two USA sellers on Aquabid. I would have liked stunning but but I had to be practical so aside from shipping I didn't pay much for the girls.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Here's some of the girls I have not photographed them all and probably won't get everyone but I will show who I have so far:

Chablis the fasinating Petco ever color changing veiltail. At least I now know she is really a girl now. I had doubts. Males were flaring at her and females were getting excited looking at her at first.

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=10258

Clarice she is off Aquabid not perfect a bargain fish but she is different from petstore fish. I got her and the fish in my avatar from the same breeder.











Daphne a Petco veiltail a kind of spade tail you thinks?

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=5986&pictureid=59049

Crystal- Petco and she is has violet highlights she is bigger now.

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=5986&pictureid=59025

Aalani -which means orange in Hawaian I believe she also is from Petco. I can tell her from the other Cambodians because of the dots on her head.

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=5986&pictureid=59009

Ariel- was in dirty cup and mistreated at Petsmart I was she ended up with Columnmaris she did get better I was on the fence about putting her the sorority. I am attached to her plus I was wondering if she'd be sickly but she has been a sturdy fish.

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=5986&pictureid=59033

 This is Angele I found her at Walmart she appears to be an EE plakat. I was worried about putting EE in the sorority but she is doing fine. She is a Salmander/purplish color with little Angel wings!



I will post more of them later.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a photo of my tank as it is now. The live plants are filling in more especially the Amazon swords in the back an the pond lillies are every where. I have to thin the leaves so the rest of the plants get light. However I am still leaving the fake plants in. I don't want to disturb the ladies since they are getting along. I have one fish Azuli that's been in time out all week except a brief release when she immediately started chasing and harrassing others. She continues to flare at everyone and tail slap through the breeders net at others. I can tell there are certain fish that she does not like and vice versa. I have 3.5 gallon NPT ready I think I will just go head and put her there.

In the meantime two other Cambodian girls Ruby and Suli are floating in the tank and will be released tommorow. They had a little fin rot and could not drop with the other girls. There was lots of curiousity mixed with tension when I first floated them but it seems to be easing. They've floated for four days. I am hoping all remains peaceful.

I have picture of the girls gathering for feeding time. It's really fun to feed them. They swarm in body surfing each other and the plants. Some of the girls have another strategy which is to go to the opposite side of the tank away from swarm. I try to make sure everyone eats well. I have to wait for the latecomers which are the Dahlia the EE, an unnamed baby fish and Rosea. They are not very assertive and I don't know where they are hanging out exactly. I feed twice a day. I have started adding Kordon Fish protector every couple of days to make sure fins heal well and the fish remain healthy.

Here they are gathering for food:



Here's the tank picture:


 
I will have more hardscape to add soon I am sealing it with silicone so I am waiting until all silicone smell disapates before I add it.


----------

